# Misc. Pinhole Images



## P Bailey (Apr 30, 2006)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1+2 were done with a paint can using RC paper. #1 is an 8 hour exposure. #2 is a 15 minute exposure.

3+4 were done with  Kodak Duaflex. I don't recall what film was used.

5+6 are from the Diana using Agfa APX 100 film.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice stuff... I am going to be making my first (other than test) shots with a duaflex in about an hour.  I was interested in seeing the shots..  

The first one is also of great interest since I have had a lot of trouble making indoor shots with rc paper.  Did You use a meter if so what did you rate the paper indoors.


----------



## P Bailey (Apr 30, 2006)

The indoor RC paper shots were trial and error. No meter was used. It turned out that 8 hours was a good exposure in daylight hours. Of course the size of the pinhole has some bearing on these times. I am not sure what the pinhole size in the can was. It was a fun experiment. Outside in full sun the times ranged from 4 to 15 minutes depending on the subject.
Good Luck


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2006)

> 5+6 are from the Diana using Agfa APX 100 film


I love those! Great DOF. Nice perspectives. :thumbup: Well done!

I really like that first one, too.


----------

